# R.I.P Tommy



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

Tommy was a horsefield torotise who i had for half a year. It was the summer and I made a large secure pen for him, but a visitor left the gate to the garden open and my male rottweiler tore the entire thing up and killed my tortoise. But on Saturday im getting a redfoot and calling it Tommy2.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

rest in peace tommy


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

rip tommy sorry for your los hope tommy2 works out for you


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*R.I.P Tommy  *


*Sam*


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. xxxx


R.I.P xxx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Tommy


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

so sorry to hear that 

R.I.P tommy xx


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

may tommy rest in peace,


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

poor lil thing  r.i.p


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

rip tommy1 xxx


----------

